
Programmer Friday: Do You Need Daily Standup Meetings? – Thomas Kjeldahl Nilsson - vinnyglennon
https://tknilsson.com/2018/11/02/programmer-friday-do-you-need-daily-standup-meetings/
======
zunzun
I once worked in a complex enterprise software environmnt at a large natural
gas company in the US. We had several incompetent programmers who were safely
"promoted" into low-level business and managerial positions, one of whom had
heard about stand-up meetings and wanted to show their managerness by imposing
them on everyone else. Since most people were working on specialized business
areas or very specific problems in an extremely complex code base, they were a
total waste of time. Recognizing that these "meetings" were for show only and
actually had negative value, the senior people began to avoid them and they
slowly died the death of attrition that they deserved.

